# Doves and pigeons



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

http://www.google.com.au/imgres?img...&ndsp=20&tbs=isch:1&ei=aro-TaL3N4G-vgPmssSFAw

I would just like to share this I think the pictures are great and the info is good and on the side is says bird species have a look at them to some are really intersting


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks for sharing. I'd never seen that species of crested pigeon, before. Beautiful!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh, I WANT one! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

How beautiful!


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

i love the creasted pigoen best i have never seen one beore


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Our zoo has one of these in the Australian area of the Desert Dome.  So gorgeous!


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

doveone52 said:


> Oh, I WANT one! Thanks for posting!


If you're serious about wanting the Australian Crested Pigeon...Forrest Newhall has them listed for sale on the American Dove Association classified.

http://www.doveline.com/images/classifieds.jpg
For Sale: Senegal, Zebra, Luzon BH, Laceneck, Greenwing, Aust. Crested, Tambournie (1 male), Pigmy (1 male), Dwarf Turtle (3 males). Forrest Newhall, 757-464-4554. 

Here's some info on them...
http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/SeedSpecies/AustralianCrested.htm

Dawn


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Doves1111 said:


> If you're serious about wanting the Australian Crested Pigeon...Forrest Newhall has them listed for sale on the American Dove Association classified.
> 
> http://www.doveline.com/images/classifieds.jpg
> For Sale: Senegal, Zebra, Luzon BH, Laceneck, Greenwing, Aust. Crested, Tambournie (1 male), Pigmy (1 male), Dwarf Turtle (3 males). Forrest Newhall, 757-464-4554.
> ...


Wish I could afford one--they're gorgeous. Just wrecked my car though, so unlikely.


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

cool
ill take a look


----------

